# Osu



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2015)

start its epic run today.

Reality is OSU will have to beat 5 striaght top12 teams to win the NC. That has never been done in the history of college football. That is if michigan wins today as well as Iowa.

The last 3 out of those 5 games will be against top 5 teams.

If they pull that off, Meyer will be crowned best coach in college football history, period.

Of course we could lose today and all this means nothing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2015)

yawn.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> start its epic run today.
> 
> Reality is OSU will have to beat 5 striaght top12 teams to win the NC. That has never been done in the history of college football. That is if michigan wins today as well as Iowa.
> 
> ...



That would be a feat.......almost SEC like


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yawn.



I wouldnt expect anything less from my sec brethren!

No one has a tougher road going forward than osu and its not even up for debate!

Glad to hear espin say as much today as well.

Lets take a look at bamas last 5;
Today-you should be embarrased
Aubie-double yawn
Sec champ game-yawn
Next 2 if you make it in are legit


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> start its epic run today.
> 
> Reality is OSU will have to beat 5 striaght top12 teams to win the NC. That has never been done in the history of college football. That is if michigan wins today as well as Iowa.
> 
> ...


No problem, MI will win next week anyway,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2015)

Wouldn't it be grand if the tigers upset bama. Saban would take the Gus bus all the way to Baton Rouge


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2015)

Cmp1 said:


> No problem, MI will win next week anyway,,,,



You can bet khaki pants will have them ready to play.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> You can bet khaki pants will have them ready to play.



LOL, lol,,,, it's great to see we all have a sense of humor,,,, hey I like Ohio state also, my whole family is from Columbus,,,, then again I like Clemson and lsu also,,,,


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2015)

Cmp1 said:


> LOL, lol,,,, it's great to see we all have a sense of humor,,,, hey I like Ohio state also, my whole family is from Columbus,,,, then again I like Clemson and lsu also,,,,



I was just in columbus yesterday. Flying back from my annual deer hunting trip. Very nice city.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I wouldnt expect anything less from my sec brethren!
> 
> No one has a tougher road going forward than osu and its not even up for debate!
> 
> ...



just filling in for Brownceluse and Slayer who are busy attempting to slaughter innocent wildlife today.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I wouldnt expect anything less from my sec brethren!
> 
> No one has a tougher road going forward than osu and its not even up for debate!
> 
> ...




OSU tougher road? Who are you kidding? You play warm up games all the way to the playoffs....


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2015)

tcward said:


> OSU tougher road? Who are you kidding? You play warm up games all the way to the playoffs....



Are you serious?  Tune in to the game and you'll see 2 true power house teams


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> start its epic run today.
> 
> Reality is OSU will have to beat 5 striaght top12 teams to win the NC. That has never been done in the history of college football. That is if michigan wins today as well as Iowa.
> 
> ...



Guess lil' Hitler didn't secure his spot in history.....I LOVE IT!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 21, 2015)

Powerhouse teams?.... very pedestrian


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> start its epic run today.
> 
> Reality is OSU will have to beat 5 striaght top12 teams to win the NC. That has never been done in the history of college football. That is if michigan wins today as well as Iowa.
> 
> ...



no crown for urban.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 21, 2015)

Ohio St loses to the first ranked team they played this season......noway ya'll boys could make a living in the SEC West


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry Snooks...


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Are you serious?  Tune in to the game and you'll see 2 true power house teams



Powerhouse Lol!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 21, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> no crown for urban.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 21, 2015)

...


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

Where did Snook go? Lol!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 21, 2015)

tcward said:


> Where did Snook go? Lol!



he's dealing with a severe case of heartburn


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Great thread


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> start its epic run today.
> 
> Reality is OSU will have to beat 5 striaght top12 teams to win the NC. That has never been done in the history of college football. That is if michigan wins today as well as Iowa.
> 
> ...



Seems your boy Elliott has had it with Hitlers' play calling. Says he is done after this year....what a loser.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> he's dealing with a severe case of heartburn



Crow will cause that...


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2015)

What a mess that locker room must be now!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> start its epic run today.
> 
> Reality is OSU will have to beat 5 striaght top12 teams to win the NC. That has never been done in the history of college football. That is if michigan wins today as well as Iowa.
> 
> ...


Man you really jinxed them,,,, no offense from either one, although I am kinda glad mi state won, good defense from both of them though, that's all right, MI will win next week,,,,


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 21, 2015)

tcward said:


> Seems your boy Elliott has had it with Hitlers' play calling. Says he is done after this year....what a loser.



Do you mean 15 straight games with 100+ yards? Do you mean a National Championship? Yup, what a loser.

The play calling was miserable. He called a spade a spade. Simple enough.

Folks can say what they want, but most schools would kill for that record.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 22, 2015)

tcward said:


> Seems your boy Elliott has had it with Hitlers' play calling. Says he is done after this year....what a loser.



Nice try but meyer doesnt call the plays, Tim Beck does as he replaced Tom Herman. Based on what is being said now many of the offensive players cant stand Beck and a rift has been growing. 

Courious to see which way this team goes from here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2015)

Mildly familiar with Beck from the years I watched from the stands at the ground game at NE.  He definitely can get the ground game going but the year he took over coaching QB's was a year of some unrest.   He was much better at RB's.  If you look at his career, he never stayed anywhere very long which even in the coaching ranks indicates something is a little suspicious when he is in the locker room.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice try but meyer doesnt call the plays, Tim Beck does as he replaced Tom Herman. Based on what is being said now many of the offensive players cant stand Beck and a rift has been growing.
> 
> Courious to see which way this team goes from here.



Yea but he's the head coach and all decisions rest firmly on his sholders,dont be trying to play it off on the OC........#totalOSUmeltdown2015.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2015)

It sounded like Elliott's frustration was directed at Meyer.


----------



## tcward (Nov 22, 2015)

chainshaw said:


> Do you mean 15 straight games with 100+ yards? Do you mean a National Championship? Yup, what a loser.
> 
> The play calling was miserable. He called a spade a spade. Simple enough.
> 
> Folks can say what they want, but most schools would kill for that record.



The point I am trying to make is Elliott seems self righteous. One bad game with all the previous success and he is ready to call it quits. I will say it again... Loser.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hah... Cry baby...

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2015)

Osu's offense hasn't been that great this year and they ran into a really good defense. They've been sleepwalking through some of these games. Michigan State is a good football team and if they win out should make the playoff. 


I know Elliott isn't used to losing but he needs to shut his mouth and let it go. The better team won.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

ellison be like


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 23, 2015)

tcward said:


> Seems your boy Elliott has had it with Hitlers' play calling. Says he is done after this year....what a loser.



This is what happens when you are a "player's coach".  Same thing happened at Florida.  Urban is a dang fine coach, but his players don't respect him.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yea but he's the head coach and all decisions rest firmly on his sholders,dont be trying to play it off on the OC........#totalOSUmeltdown2015.



Apparently, we're now seeing tOSU's version of "fire Bobo".


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> This is what happens when you are a "player's coach".  Same thing happened at Florida.  Urban is a dang fine coach, but his players don't respect him.



true


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

What happened to all that "SEC" 5* type talent?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice try but meyer doesnt call the plays, Tim Beck does as he replaced Tom Herman. Based on what is being said now many of the offensive players cant stand Beck and a rift has been growing.
> 
> Courious to see which way this team goes from here.



Urban said that he called "about half of the offensive plays"... so, cast blame wherever, but the fact remains that with all of that "NFL" talent, tOSU stunk it up all season.
The 2010 BAMA team put over half of the defense and almost all of the Offense into the NFL...but lost 3 games that year including the comeback with Scam Newton....the blame was from player to player, not with the coaches, then BAMA annihilated "the best Defense in college" MSU Spartans in the bowl game and produced back to back NC.
Don't Think that Meyer has it in him to do the same even though The Big Ten is very weak overall.    
Ask UF how the team discipline was after BAMA crushed Meyer in the SECCG...and after he left the program in shambles.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Urban said that he called "about half of the offensive plays"... so, cast blame wherever, but the fact remains that with all of that "NFL" talent, tOSU stunk it up all season.
> The 2010 BAMA team put over half of the defense and almost all of the Offense into the NFL...but lost 3 games that year including the comeback with Scam Newton....the blame was from player to player, not with the coaches, then BAMA annihilated "the best Defense in college" MSU Spartans in the bowl game and produced back to back NC.
> Don't Think that Meyer has it in him to do the same even though The Big Ten is very weak overall.
> Ask UF how the team discipline was after BAMA crushed Meyer in the SECCG...and after he left the program in shambles.



Things at OSU are going very similar to the UF days. Maybe it's "family time" for a little while.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Things at OSU are going very similar to the UF days. Maybe it's "family time" for a little while.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Things at OSU are going very similar to the UF days. Maybe it's "family time" for a little while.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 23, 2015)

It's all Fun & Games until a prima dona sticks his finger in the coaches eye.

I'd hate to see a Bama player do that to Saban... 

They would be on a slow boat... Out the door and the urbaninator... Just rolled over... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> This is what happens when you are a "player's coach".  Same thing happened at Florida.  Urban is a dang fine coach, but his players don't respect him.



You would think tOSU picked up on all that beforehand.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You would think tOSU picked up on all that beforehand.



Did no one else notice how short his tenure had been at every other stop in his career?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 25, 2015)

Boom!

•••


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 25, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Did no one else notice how short his tenure had been at every other stop in his career?



He improved every program he went to within 2-3 years and kept moving up. That's what young successful coaches do. Oh yea. With the loss to Michigan state last week he is now 48-4 at tOSU


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> He improved every program he went to within 2-3 years and kept moving up. That's what young successful coaches do. Oh yea. With the loss to Michigan state last week he is now 48-4 at tOSU



And don't you wish he may not crack like he did at UF.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> It's all Fun & Games until a prima dona sticks his finger in the coaches eye.
> 
> I'd hate to see a Bama player do that to Saban...
> 
> ...



this^^


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> He improved every program he went to within 2-3 years and kept moving up. That's what young successful coaches do. Oh yea. With the loss to Michigan state last week he is now 48-4 at tOSU



Where did he move to from Florida?  ESPN?

Ohio State is a top 10, probably top 5 job, but it's not a move up from the Gata.  Lateral move, at best.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 25, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Where did he move to from Florida?  ESPN?
> 
> Ohio State is a top 10, probably top 5 job, but it's not a move up from the Gata.  Lateral move, at best.



Apparently you don't know the history at tOSU. Google is your friend. Fla had no history before Spurrier.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Apparently you don't know the history at tOSU. Google is your friend. Fla had no history before Sperrier.



Well we've got you beat in academics, like how to spell Spurrier.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 25, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Well we've got you beat in academics, like how to spell Spurrier.



Sorry. Fixed it for ya. Never liked him anyhow


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Apparently you don't know the history at tOSU. Google is your friend. Fla had no history before Spurrier.



These kids don't care about "history".  If they did Ga Tech would be a major player.

Recent History, as in the past 15 years or so is all that matters to them.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

What kind of history does Ga Tech have? A history of looseing? TOSU has 8 big 10 championships, three NC appearances and 2 NC's in the last 15 years. That's what makes a program elite.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What kind of history does Ga Tech have? A history of looseing? TOSU has 8 big 10 championships, three NC appearances and 2 NC's in the last 15 years. That's what makes a program elite.





Gold Ranger said:


> Recent History, as in the past 15 years or so is all that matters to them.



Your point is well made.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 30, 2015)

Ty Elfii ESPN is all over this Kirby smart rumor. May turn out to be a really good thing for ga


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Ty Elfii ESPN is all over this Kirby smart rumor. May turn out to be a really good thing for ga



Maybe Guth. Making the leap from 9-3 to 11-1 is a tall order for any team and there just aren't many coaches out there that can do it. Nick Sabans only come around every once in a while.

I just hope we don't look back on this in a couple of years and realize Richt was the real deal.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What kind of history does Ga Tech have? A history of looseing? TOSU has 8 big 10 championships, three NC appearances and 2 NC's in the last 15 years. That's what makes a program elite.



No one said Ohio State isn't elite.  I'm saying that Florida is just as good a job, if not better.

History carries a little weight, but not much.  If it carried that much, then Bama would never have been down.  History is good, but you still have to have the right coach.  Miami, Michigan, Notre Dame, USCw, Florida, Oklahoma, Texas all have history and they have all sucked for periods of time.  If they have the right coach, they bounce right back.

tOSU has the right coach.  That's why y'all are winning.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2015)

You comparing Fla to tOSU is :


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You comparing Fla to tOSU is :



In the time frame that today's recruits care about?  Yes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Maybe Guth. Making the leap from 9-3 to 11-1 is a tall order for any team and there just aren't many coaches out there that can do it. Nick Sabans only come around every once in a while.
> 
> I just hope we don't look back on this in a couple of years and realize Richt was the real deal.



richt was the ideal 9-4/10-3 coach. great if you are vandy or wake forest.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> In the time frame that today's recruits care about?  Yes.



What has Fla done in this " time frame" you speak of? Who was the coach's? Where are they now?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What has Fla done in this " time frame" you speak of? Who was the coach's? Where are they now?



Won just as many Championships and play in Florida vs. Ohio.

Dude, I'm not slighting Ohio State.  It is a top 5 coaching destination for sure, but so is Florida.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2015)

My debate is Fla is NOT a top 5 destination. If it was they wouldn't have a problem getting good coaches. Top 5 coaching destination's: Bama , OSU , USCw, Oklahoma and Texas. You could add Miami,FSU, Nebraska, Michigan and UCLA in the next five. Some of these teams are having coaching issues now but I would expect Texas and Miami to get that fixed pretty quick


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> My debate is Fla is NOT a top 5 destination. If it was they wouldn't have a problem getting good coaches. Top 5 coaching destination's: Bama , OSU , USCw, Oklahoma and Texas. You could add Miami,FSU, Nebraska, Michigan and UCLA in the next five. Some of these teams are having coaching issues now but I would expect Texas and Miami to get that fixed pretty quick



Of course this is all opinion, but in no way is Miami a better job than Florida.


----------

